# Archery tournament



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

To publicize their brand new archery range, which they are told is the largest public archery range in the state, the little village of Ellsworth in Antrim County in nw lower Michigan is planning their first archery tournament on their new outdoor range in their new Community Park, which was funded by the MNRTF.

These guys are all bow hunters, but not organized or members of any archery groups and certainly not competition shooters. I doubt you will see any big cash prizes or anything spectacular, but they are trying to get the word out about their new range and I told them I would help. 

The tournament is planned for Saturday, September 11. That's as far as they've gotten at this point-no competition classes, no prizes, nothing else at all. They need the input of those in the know...and they need both vendors and donations for prizes, etc...

I will add the phone number of the Village of Ellsworth tomorrow. The person you want to speak to is the Village President, Hugh Campbell. I will post his email address tomorrow from work as well-I don't have it here. 

Please help this little village in northern Michigan promote the great outdoors and the sport of archery...


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Awesome... I will spread the word..


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Hugh Campbell's office-

1-231-588-7411

[email protected]

Just talked to Hugh, he is eager to hear from those knowledgeable about amateur tournaments and is hoping to get some donations/vendors...


----------

